# 2013 rear wheel hub assembly



## TSAEB (May 29, 2015)

New to the site. I apologize if this has been talked about however after searches i can not find my answer. 

My girls car is a 2013 cruze 1.4 turbo with 17" wheels. 

I believe the rear wheel hub is bad and i want to replace it (she curved check the rim and now i hear a humming sound). 
I had the dealer look at it and they also suspected the loud humming sound to be the rear hub. 
However it is not under warranty. . 

No local stores says they sell a wheel hub for a 17" wheel.. either 15" or 16" rim. I have never heard of this before.
Does that sound right? 
Why cant I use the hub for a 16" wheel?

I have called napa, autozone and advance. 

If anyone has a part number that would be great.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking it up on GM Parts Direct, I find 4 listings left/right disk/drum, but they all come to one part number: 13580090


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's all the same


----------



## TSAEB (May 29, 2015)

this car has disc brakes. Thinking of buying it from advance (moog brand) if they have it in stock. Taking it home and comparing it before installing it. They are very easy on returns if you don't install it. 

Anyone here replaced theirs? where did you purchase the hub from?


----------



## TSAEB (May 29, 2015)

Local dealer had it cheaper than the autoparts stores .. 170 total.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Should be covered by powertrain?? unless they don't include wheel bearings as powertrain anymore...i know they did on my grand prix.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

If my 2004 Grand Prix is any indication, you are better off going with another OEM wheel bearing. The OEM AC Delco wheel bearings typically last a good deal longer than the aftermarket bearings, at least in the W-body world.


----------

